# Help brown/pink discharge on day 9 after ET



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi I dont know if anyone can advise me ...two days ago i got a bit of brown discharge which has since went away anyway this morning i wiped myself and it is pinky brown and now it has gone brown again.I am hoping and praying that it stops as this is my second lot of IVF and i felt so positive about it but now i do not know I feel i am loosing it already.Does anyone know if i can still get a BFP on the 29th even though i am having a discharge.I feel so disappointed please can someone advise me as i cant seem to get any advice from my clinic.


thanks kerry


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

It may just be spotting honey, until you get fresh red blood there is every hope, you'll just have to wait & see.  Hope it stops soon.

There are stories on here from ladies who have spotted before a BFP, you could try pg thread & ask someone to get some reassurance??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Kerry ~ lots of ladies get some spotting during their 2ww and there's every chance it could be implantation bleeding especially if it's brown/pinky brown.

Try and hang in there, there's just no way of knowing until OTD but I'll keep everything crossed for you for a fabulous BFP  

Come and join everyone chatting on the 2ww Testers thread....they're all lovely on there and are fab at keeping you going through the wait 

*OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163568.120

Loads of luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Kerry

I got same spotting on day 10 past transfer and went on to get BFP!!! Mine also was brown and was there when i wiped then gone the next time, it lasted for 3 days. So it sounds like a good sign 2 me hun, hang on in there and good luck    

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi lilyflower thanks for your reply it has gone today nothing at all ...everything is so confusing isnt it

What would you decribe as spotting is it when you go to the toilet and wipe yourself or is it actuall spotting 

My hubby made me rest all day yesterday so it seems to have worked

kerry x


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Well, i'd never in my life had spotting b4, but i just knew it was different. Usually if i start like that then i get my period straight away, but this time i never. When i went to loo it was there when i wiped, then the next time it had gone, this went on for 3 days and now its stopped all toghether. It was just the tiniest amount, pinky brown, i mean i only had a panyliner on and there was just a bit the size of my little finger nail on it (sorry if TMI!!)    I kinda knew that i was pg but didn't want 2 get excited. And because i'd never had this b4 ever, i knew that this difference was a good sign.  Hope it's the same 4 u hun    

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi 
thanks for your reply.The first time i had ivf i never had this i never saw anything but this time is totally different so hopefully it means the same for me 
Did you test early or on OTD

My official day is next wednesday

kerry


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi kerry

no i waited til my OTD, and wot a surprise it was when the clinic rang us an hour early 2 tell us the good news    It was really a great moment i tell ya!! Hang on in there, all sounding positive 2 me hun    

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------

